# Drop down list of occupations from insurance website



## Lipstick69 (16 Apr 2009)

I’ve just been looking to renew my car insurance and have been looking for quotations on a couple of online sites. 

One of the questions relates to occupation – fair enough – I have a pretty straightforward managerial job. But no, in the list of occupations, they don’t cater for anything quite so pedestrian. 

I can however be a telex operator (does anyone have a telex any more), a chicken sexer, a messenger boy, a pig man, or my own personal favourite a large lampshade maker. Where does this drop down list come from?!


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Apr 2009)

Several chicken sexers I know have found it almost impossible to get a reasonable quote online. I can only suggest you contact a good broker.


----------



## Thirsty (16 Apr 2009)

Do you think the large lampshade maker is referring to the size of the employee or the lampshade?  What if you were a small lampshade maker.....?


----------



## Towger (16 Apr 2009)

I believe there is a ISO standard list of jobs. The CSO use this list of over 5,000 jobs [broken link removed]


----------



## Lipstick69 (16 Apr 2009)

That's even funnier. I could opt to be a tumbler, a chief (village), a beachcomber - but I still can't be a manager!


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

I think I missed my calling. I always wanted to be a chicken sexer.

As for your job Lipstick, I too am a manager but you have to choose your industry ie. Retail etc


----------



## sandrat (16 Apr 2009)

which insurance company is it?  have manager on the list, what type of manager though i mean a bank manager is different to a playschool manager if they think your car might get robbed in a tiger kidnapping!


----------



## Sunny (16 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I think I missed my calling. I always wanted to be a chicken sexer.


 
Who wouldn't want the following task to be part of their day to day job....

Vent sexing, also known simply as venting, involves literally squeezing the feces out of the chick, which opens up the chick's anal vent (called a cloaca) slightly, allowing the chicken sexer to see if the chick has a small "bump", which would indicate that the chick is a male. Some females have very small bumps, but rarely do they have the large bumps male chicks possess.

Why didn't my career guidence teacher tell me about this? Another example of all that is wrong in our education system!


----------



## Simeon (16 Apr 2009)

Hey Sunny! Thank you for a most informed post. I think I'll be giving Southern Fried Chicken a swerve this lunchtime


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

I dunno how I missed out on being one. Rage.

Wonder what the pay is like.


----------



## Kine (16 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I dunno how I missed out on being one. Rage.
> 
> Wonder what the pay is like.


 

I imagine it's sh1t 

I'll get my coat...


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Apr 2009)

Go wild.
http://subservientchicken.com/


----------



## Complainer (18 Apr 2009)

Rofl


----------



## truthseeker (26 Apr 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Go wild.
> http://subservientchicken.com/



Type 'sexy' into the command box and see what happens


----------



## Slash (27 Apr 2009)

This is the best laugh I've had on a Monday morning for a long time. You've all made my week!!


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2009)

Slash said:


> This is the best laugh I've had on a Monday morning for a long time. You've all made my week!!



and when the chickens see the chicken sexer they know that he/she will make their (w)hole week (weak).


----------



## Smashbox (27 Apr 2009)

Eww Purple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

